# features you want to see?



## amemome (Jan 13, 2018)

now that we've got the garden and garden events, what are some other features you want to see in ACPC?


i'd personally think it would be really fun to have the daily fortunes + prizes like ACNL does, and maybe game events similar to those available on the islands.


----------



## Shele (Jan 13, 2018)

I wish they would add a "harvest all" and  "water all" in the garden!! They have the "catch all" for the new butterflies; doesn't seem like it would be too difficult to add those other options.


----------



## AlleyCat (Jan 13, 2018)

A more convenient way to view all of the items my friends are selling would be much appreciated.


----------



## juneau (Jan 13, 2018)

I doubt this will be implemented but I'd really like to be able to increase the size of our campsite! 

I'd really love it if they could bring back the custom clothes feature too, like sharing custom designs via QR codes and all that. I guess drawing designs with the touchscreen will be more difficult compared to using a stylus, but it's really not that hard - if you've played nonograms/Picross or done pixel art on your phone before, it's a similar concept.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 13, 2018)

I think it would be cute if they added in the birthdays of all the current villagers 

idk, just if you have them in your campsite it's like "hey today's my birthday!!" and then maybe a few of your other villagers will celebrate it with them, or they just acknowledge that it's their birthday and then get on with the game lol


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 13, 2018)

I would like an invite all button for the shovel place...and also i think it would be cool if you could send letters and gifts to ppl like in acnl...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 14, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> I would like an invite all button for the shovel place...and also i think it would be cool if you could send letters and gifts to ppl like in acnl...


Invite all is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 14, 2018)

Checkbox based friend system ( with shovel strike it's boop boop boop and a boop all, and you can do a boop boop boop friend remove/add ) and actual friend interaction.


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

Lots of special events like the firework show and festivale etc


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 14, 2018)

The ability to find a certain item you want from a friend in their Market Box. It would make things so much easier that way instead of searching countless hours on finding what you want only to realize that none of your friends have the item that you?re looking for.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2018)

I am hoping for some cute stuff for Valentine's Day. It'd be adorable to hear the animals talk about it and blush and stuff and getting little cute pastel pink, red and white furniture with hearts all over. =D


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 14, 2018)

I would love to see more bugs/fish added and the ability to collect them.. also a mesasge board type system for friends to leave notes on.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 14, 2018)

I'd like to be able to interact with the tents and amenities. I want to climb into the treehouse, ride the half-pipe, or enter a tent.


----------



## isaac2455 (Jan 15, 2018)

New fruit New friends , idk really


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 15, 2018)

As well as change animals' clothes, change the campsite background, and place multiple rugs at the campsite.

Where's clothes crafting?


----------



## Aprilsbunch (Jan 15, 2018)

One of my favorite parts of the animal crossings games was collecting the bugs,fish and donating them to the museum. I really miss that aspect. There is no thrill to catching something "rare"


----------



## cheri_j (Jan 16, 2018)

I would like to see - a search feature for my friends market boxes, increased storage, and new campers.  

Now I'm dreaming, but I would like to see a market stand at the Market Place that would sell essence, crafting materials, and whatever challenge (Garden Safari) materials. These items could change throughout the day like the vendors do and have a limit as to how many you could buy.  And if you are listening Nintendo - charge bells and not leafs.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 16, 2018)

I want to be able to dive like we did in New leaf, i always enjoyed that.  And maybe some competitions like they did in new leaf as well


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 20, 2018)

honestly at the moment all i want is the clothes i make my new leaf mayor wear..... all i want is the bulb bopper, round glasses and shirtdress ;_;

also i would like something else to spend a lot of money on because i have 600 k and i've paid off my loan.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Shele said:


> I wish they would add a "harvest all" and  "water all" in the garden!! They have the "catch all" for the new butterflies; doesn't seem like it would be too difficult to add those other options.



A "water all" would probably murder my plants since "catch all" makes all of my catches fail *I'm not still bitter and rage quitting this game nooo*

I agree with the increased campsite size; all these items and nothing to do with them...


----------

